# Antique tractor show Petersburg, Nebraska August 27-28, 2005



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Petersburg, Nebraska August 27-28, 2005 

23rd Annual Nebraska State Antique Tractor and Horse Plowing Bee

Rae Valley Old Thresher's Reunion, Large Flea Market & More! Here is a link to their web site. Be sure to check out their raffle tractor:




http://www.raevalley.org/front.htm


----------

